# New: HDNet Concert Series Schedule



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

DBSTalk is pleased to present the new *HDNet Concert Series* schedule. This first schedule is for the week
beginning Monday, Aug 21. Future schedules, as provided by email from HDNet, will be a regular feature of
the DBSTalk.com HD Programming Forum. A special thanks goes out to *Charlie Minow*, webmaster of the
HDNet.com web site for providing us with this advance email schedule to the membership of DBSTalk.

Mon., Aug 21 - 5:00 PM ET / 2:00 PM PT 
*BOZ SCAGGS GREATEST HITS LIVE*
From the jazz-tinged "Harbor Lights" to the desperately blue "Loan Me A Dime,"
Boz and his band hit the highs, the lows and everything in between to provide
a stunning view of the artist and his most recognized work.

Tue., Aug 22 - 5:00 PM ET / 2:00 PM PT 
*KEANE - LIVE AT THE ARAGON BALLROOM CHICAGO*
Almost a year from the release of their debut album Hopes and Fears, British band
Keane perform at Chicago's Aragon Ballroom in front of 4,000 devoted fans. The
album has now sold almost five million copies worldwide and the band has picked 
up a host of awards. The concert, shot by the acclaimed director Matthew Amos,
perfectly captures the band's unique style and emotional performance. The show
includes some great split screen images and features the hits "Everybody's
Changing", "Somewhere Only We Know" and "Bedshaped," along with some
brand new material.

Wed., Aug 23 - 5:00 PM ET / 2:00 PM PT 
*STING - INSIDE: THE SONGS OF SACRED LOVE*
Filmed in Malibu and Los Angeles, California, this special contains all new interviews,
documentary footage and live performances of songs from Sting's new album "Sacred
Love" as well as other Sting/Police classics. Watch as Sting brings his new songs from 
the studio to the stage for the first time.

Thu., Aug 24 - 5:00 PM ET / 2:00 PM PT 
*ROBIN GIBB WITH THE FRANKFURT NEUE PHILHARMONIC ORCHESTRA LIVE*
Robin Gibb is one third of the Bee Gees, one of the most successful vocal groups of
all time. In this September 2004 performance, backed with a full orchestra at the Art
& Exhibition Hall in Bonn, Germany, he revisits selections from the width and breadth
of his songbook.

Fri., Aug 25 - 5:00 PM ET / 2:00 PM PT 
*THE BEST 25 YEARS OF POP - PRODUCED BY TREVOR HORN*
It's more than two decades of epic Pop! In the presence of His Royal Highness
the Prince of Wales, Trevor Horn celebrates 25 years as one of the world's most
successful music producers, responsible for some iconic pop recordings. In a unique
concert at London's Wembley Arena, in aid of The Prince's Trust, thirteen of Horn's
best selling acts, a full string and backing section, and guest musicians all come
together to celebrate some electrifying music. Participating artists include Seal, the
Pet Shop Boys, ABC, the Buggles, Yes, Grace Jones and Frankie Goes to Hollywood.

Sat., Aug 26 - 6:30 PM ET / 3:30 PM PT 
*KEANE - LIVE AT THE ARAGON BALLROOM CHICAGO*
Almost a year from the release of their debut album Hopes and Fears, British band
Keane perform at Chicago's Aragon Ballroom in front of 4,000 devoted fans. The
album has now sold almost five million copies worldwide and the band has picked 
up a host of awards. The concert, shot by the acclaimed director Matthew Amos,
perfectly captures the band's unique style and emotional performance. The show
includes some great split screen images and features the hits "Everybody's
Changing","Somewhere Only We Know" and "Bedshaped," along with some
brand new material.

Sun., Aug 27 - 12:30 AM ET / Sat., Aug 26 - 9:30 PM PT 
*MUSIC AS A WEAPON*
Music as a Weapon, the sold-out 2003 hard rock tour featuring multi-platinum artists
Disturbed. Hard rock has never been so heavy.

Sun., Aug 27 - 6:00 AM ET / 3:00 AM PT 
*SOLOS: THE JAZZ SESSIONS*
Extended: Jacky Terrasson - Piano - Winner of the distinctive Thelonious Monk International
Jazz Piano Competition in 1993, Terrasson was soon after acclaimed by the New York
Times Magazine as one of 30 artists under the age of 30 most likely to make an impact
on American culture in the next 30 years.

Sun., Aug 27 - 7:00 AM ET / 4:00 AM PT 
*CHICK COREA: RENDEZVOUS IN NEW YORK*
The New Trio - Chick Corea's current working group, The New Trio, features Origin's
bassist and drummer, Avishai Cohen & Jeff Ballard. Many critics and fans consider
this group to be the greatest artistic achievement in Chick's distinguished and
influential career. The New Trio's debut recording Past, Present & Futures hit the
top of the Billboard and Gavin charts.

Sun., Aug 27 - 9:00 PM ET / 6:00 PM PT - * Premiere *
Mon., Aug 28 - 12:00 AM ET / Sun., Aug 27 - 9:00 PM PT 
*THE 10TH V FESTIVAL*
Celebrating its 10th anniversary, V Festival 2005 highlights a spectacular line-up!
With Scissor Sisters and Oasis headlining along with Maroon 5, Franz Ferdinand, 
Prodigy, The Chemical Brothers, Joss Stone, Kaiser Chiefs, Embrace, The Bravery 
and Texas, plus many more top notch musicians. This sold out festival has something
for every music lover: powerful performances from new and old acts, ranging from
rock to pop.

Mon., Aug 28 - 2:00 AM ET / Sun., Aug 27 - 11:00 PM PT 
*BEYOND WARPED LIVE MUSIC SERIES*
Lennon - Lead by their headbanging hottie namesake, Lennon attacks their post-industrial,
alt-metal blend of nu-metal with sophisticated instrumentals and singer/songwriter
soul baring.

--

DishNetwork - channel 9422; Label HDNET; Sat 110° W

Editor's Note: The weekly Concert Series schedule email will soon be available directly from the HD.net web site. 
It will be announced in the DBSTalk.com HD Programming Forum as soon the email schedule becomes available.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Grammy Award winning Rita Coolidge alternates between jazz standards from her
newest album _And So Is Love_, and hit singles like "We're All Alone". She shows off
the wide range of her musical depth and talent with a salute to Ray Charles and
brings the live audience full circle with a rousing rendition of her all-time greatest
hit, "Higher and Higher".

Sun., Aug. 20th 10:30 PM ET / 8:30 PM PT *Premiere!* 
Mon., Aug. 21st 1:30 AM ET / Sun., Aug. 20th 10:30 PM PT
Sat., Aug. 26th 5:00 PM ET / 2:00 PM PT 
Sun., Aug. 27th 8:00 AM ET / 5:00 AM PT

(HDNet - All times Eastern/Pacific)


----------

